# Can you please tell me what I am doing wrong?



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Skylie tries to grab everything outside while on a leash, and I mean everything! Right now I just say "Leave it!", do a quick tug on the leash and walk the other way. Well she is not getting it. She doesn't even listen and just keeps pulling for it.........

I bought a 50' rope to throw the ball with Skylie sometimes. When I'm at the end of it, I'll say "come here Skylie" in a soft excited voice and she just stares at me. If I walk to her, she will playfully run away. She does this inside as well everytime she grabs something she knows she shouldn't have (sock, paper towel, etc.)
I think this is my fault from chasing her around inside when she had something. 

What is the best way to correct this? I know recall is so important, and I worry about her yanking the leash from my hand and running off .. She did this the other day, but thankfully ran only a few feet then laid in the grass. I was able to creep up and step on the leash before she ran... 

I also re-read the sticky thread about pulling/walking (thanks for posting). Right now I am trying better leash training for no pulling, but she is very rebellious and thinks she is walking me..
I can't even get out the door without her going first and down the stairs.. 

Thank you for reading


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It sounds like you are doing things right to me. Some pups take some time to "Get It". You are right that you probably set things back a bit by chasing her in the house but in time and lots of positive reinforcement she should come around. Try to find 10 minutes every day to practice with lots of high value treats.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sounds like you're doing the right thing, just be careful with the 50 ' leash. I learned how to fly this summer with one of those..LOL


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It sounds like you are doing the right thing. But just keep in mind that she is 5 months old. She is at "THAT" age and it might take her a bit to settle down. I still remember the day I signed the contract to adopt my Jasper. He was around that age and as soon as I put the date on the contract, he peed and pooped in the kitchen on the floor right in front of me. He knew he was mine, the little brat!


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you for your comments. Am I doing the recall thing right? Right now she never comes to outside, only inside...

Even if I have a treat outside and say come here, she will just stare at me... ready to run...


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Are you using super high value treats outside? Chicken or steak? I make homemade peanut butter treats for training; they work like a charm on Finn, who missed out on puppyhood, so he's a puppy brain in a six-year-old body. Another thing is I believe it's easier for dogs to learn using one word commands. Come, instead of come here. Use a hand signal when you use the verbal command; some pups respond better to the visual than the auditory. Start off pretty close to her outside, say three feet away (and she's on a leash so you can reel her in and not let her blow you off). Say her name followed by "come" and lure her with the treat. Gradually increase your distance and don't expect this all to get resolved in a day. She's at a rebellious age, so consistency will do the trick.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Give her the command to come, then use the 50' leash to reel her in, and use an excited happy voice as she gets closer to you, then party and treat when she reaches you. A good thing to teach her is "touch", when she gets to you have her touch you, and say "good touch". that way you can teach her to come and let you get your hand on her.

Another thing you can do to get a dog to come to you is run away from it, make her catching you a game.

You can get leashes that you can clip around your waist or from shoulder to hip, that will prevent you from losing the leash if she jerks.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

great suggestions thank you ! I will try all of this.. She does chase me when I run sometimes, so I guess that's a start...


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Let Them Carry Things*

When I take Harry outside I let him grab a toy on the way out. Having something already in his mouth keeps him from picking up stuff outside. If he drops the toy, I put it back in his mouth and tell him "bring it". He carries it back in the house. Good luck! We are only a month ahead of you


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

SoGolden said:


> When I take Harry outside I let him grab a toy on the way out. Having something already in his mouth keeps him from picking up stuff outside. If he drops the toy, I put it back in his mouth and tell him "bring it". He carries it back in the house. Good luck! We are only a month ahead of you


hey that's a great idea, never thought of that, thanks!


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

An technique I use is the (I made the name only up) "I am better than anything in the world." When ever I want something the dog has and approach him and if he tries to play (i.e. run's away or butt in the air tail wag bow thing) I will turn around and walk out of the room and into a bathroom or closet or another room. When he comes to that room and sits by the door I will treat him.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

FishinBuddy said:


> An technique I use is the (I made the name only up) "I am better than anything in the world." When ever I want something the dog has and approach him and if he tries to play (i.e. run's away or butt in the air tail wag bow thing) I will turn around and walk out of the room and into a bathroom or closet or another room. When he comes to that room and sits by the door I will treat him.


That's a great idea. I tried that once, but she just poked her head in the room then ran away again... LOL.. I'll keep trying it though...


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

We definitely don't have a rock solid recall with Deacon yet but maybe what our trainer told us will help you. He recommended having him on a 30' leash (50' would work too if you already have that!) and simply saying "Deacon, come" and then the closer he moves to you, get excited and reward him with TONS of praise when he comes. We're only supposed to say the word "come" once because it is a non-negotiable...meaning Deacon doesn't get to choose when to respond. You can coach Skylie in with anything else but "come." The leash is there so if they don't respond you can slowly reel them in so again it reinforces that "come" is not a request its a command. 

Anyway that's the method we used....it works great in our yard where he learned...he comes every time. Beyond our little yard however he's still a work in progress! Good luck!


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you, great suggestion. I was saying "come here" quite a few times, & it didn't didn't work.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I put all the toys on 'leashes' in the house. I used a soft rope and put the toys on a 3-4 foot long line. Then when it was time to play with a toy, I was part of the deal, played tug, petted and praised her for playing with me. I'd also have some treats on hand and drop them while we played, so she started to associate toys with me and good treats.

For recalls, have a friend hold her while you tease her with a treat or toy, then go a few feet away, call once (then your helper can let go) and then RUN! - when she catches you she gets the big reward and party time (stolen from flyball recalls). Don't do a recall then do something negative (trim nails, put the leash on, scold....) - only good things should happen when she comes to you (or at least most of the time).

When you are in the house or yard (somewhere safe) hide on her. Call her once or twice if she needs it, and reward like crazy when she finds you. I do this with the dogs now and can't hide, they're paying too close attention and the second I step into the bushes they all charge at me.

Have her play with a toy, have treats and give her a treat (so she spits out the toy) and hand the toy back to her. Also 'trade' her for other toys, grab one she's not playing with and get her playing with it instead. This helps build up the positive association with bringing you things.

These are just some tips to work on with things with your pup. Have you signed up for classes? They will help a lot with things - having someone in person help is well worth it.

Lana


----------



## bellagr (Jan 4, 2009)

you say she rushes in front of you when you walk out the door-don't let her, cause the alpha leader goes first-YOU go first. reinforce your alpha leader status and it will help you resolve the issue of recall. as mylissy k mentions, run away from her and call come at the same time. get her to chase YOU. and fostermom is right-she's at a difficult age, just keep up with the training.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

bellagr said:


> you say she rushes in front of you when you walk out the door-don't let her, cause the alpha leader goes first-YOU go first. reinforce your alpha leader status and it will help you resolve the issue of recall. as mylissy k mentions, run away from her and call come at the same time. get her to chase YOU. and fostermom is right-she's at a difficult age, just keep up with the training.


Thank you. I read that somewhere else about the Alpha dog as well, so I started trying to go out the door as well. 

Now we are fighting to get out of the door first :doh: haha


----------

